# Would you visit a South Wales breeders meeting?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've considered organising a meeting for breeders to show/sell their animals via Cardiff Reptile Association in South Wales. The show would be fairly centrally situated in Cardiff, South Wales.

Basically, it's a lot of work, and it's completely non profit so obviously if no one turns up, it costs the association money to hire the venue which it doesn't really have. I have a venue that could fit around 100 tables maximum, good parking, and has an on site cafe. Although it would be members only in accordance with the permission from the council for CRA to hold the event, CRA will be FBH affiliated before the summer and therefore FBH/IHS holders will also be eligible. We can't hold a totally open show due to restrictions from the council, but membership with CRA is only £5 a year and entry is likely to only be £1-2, with tables around the £8 mark for a 4 x 2 and £10 mark for a 6 x 2. The venue seems well ventilated and has a good number of electricity points.

The question is, would anyone travel to this sort of location? I am really considering whether to try for this year - or leave it for next year - or not bother at all. There are quite a few meetings in the UK now so whether a new one is necessary I don't know.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd come down if the date was suitable, it's an easy enough drive from up here. Whether or not I would want a table probably depends on time of year though.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Id got as a buyer. think its a good idea.*


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea to me :no1:. Hope you get enough interest, I would be a definite visitor.

Nick


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i reckon i'd go


----------



## Aled (Feb 29, 2008)

best idea any1 has ever had 
poped into your shop the other day 
veryy nice.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

If/when it goes ahead remember as a pet shop owner you cannot be the organiser. I'll obviously be there.
Graham.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

DraigGochHerp said:


> If/when it goes ahead remember as a pet shop owner you cannot be the organiser. I'll obviously be there.
> Graham.


Is that part of legislation Graham? I do have written permission from the council for the association to go ahead with the show with myself as the organiser... obviously I cannot sell livestock at the show myself but they didn't mention any problems that would occur due to the fact that i'm part of the association and have a PSL?

The whole point is dead in the water if I can't be involved considering I'm the chairperson of CRA :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd Deffo goooo !!!!


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Count me in deffo : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id go as a buyer, would BTS membership cards count?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I would be over the moon if there where a show down here!! Awesome thread!

Is likely to happen then? :no1:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Swansea would be a good place i reckon :whistling2:


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds awesome count me in : victory:


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i would go, and i know at least two more of my mates would


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Definatly a great idea, there are no shows (as far as I know) in Wales or the West, and it would be awsome 

Any ideas on when you were planning it? This year, next year, a recurring thing? Would you want volenteers to help :2thumb:

If there was a show, I think best time would be mid to end of July, when most things have hatched and started eating, so people could sell hatchlings as well as adult reptiles that the dont want to be breeding for the next year. I'd definatly want a table for the next one : victory:


----------



## Ramboa (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd make the mammoth 20 mile drive down from Aberdare in flash!

Great idea! :2thumb:


----------



## talbotfats (Feb 8, 2008)

*great idea*

excellent idea count me in.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We will definitely be going ahead with this at our venue within Cardiff in 2009, but unfortunately neither myself, or anyone else on the comittee of CRA has the time to be the main organiser this year - and it's been left pretty late as we originally couldn't find a venue. We will need all the help we can get come next year


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Great!!!!..


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

I would have tables at this show


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

For a 2009 show, i'd definatly have a table, and count me in to help out. Out of curiosity, if you own a reptile shop, can you sell livestock at shows? Or does it depend on the show?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

sweetvicky said:


> For a 2009 show, i'd definatly have a table, and count me in to help out. Out of curiosity, if you own a reptile shop, can you sell livestock at shows? Or does it depend on the show?


No, you can't sell shop livestock at shows. Shops can however have tables with dry goods, books, livefood & invertebrates... but not animals. If someone works in a shop, and also breeds animals at home, it is technically permitted for them to sell their own bred livestock, and that only - they are at the end of the day "breeders meetings". I personally won't have any tables at the show - and shops will only be allowed if they are selling dry goods, livefood, frozen food, inverts (inverts aren't currently protected under any legislation).


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome idea, I'd love to go! Wouldn't take me long to get there (30 mins or so) either, as opposed to all the other shows. 

What time of year are we looking at?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd be there, possibly with tables!
(We'll see how this year goes for me, if good, tables would be a definate)


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

woops.very old thread


----------



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anything like this still go in Wales


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

im not sure but it would be interesting if it did:2thumb:


----------

